
Ask HN: Catchy title/Pitch for crowdsourced travel app needed - xeroul
We need a catchy title for the STAPPZ app for Android to pitch it.<p>Current Elevator Pitch: Free, collaborative, social, travel and personal world map diary for Android.<p>Key Idea: Every citizen of earth can save text and picture at the current geo-location and find what others left nearby. Together, we can tag and enrich the world.<p>More details &#x2F; Single user benefit: Users create two things at once:
a.) Their personal map&#x2F;travel diary of all locations where they saved things for their personal benefit and; b.) A world social map diary for other user that see what is or has been going on live around them.<p>Now we need help for a more catchy title than our current elevator pitch.
======
skidoo
Bucket-brigade trailblazing across the four corners.

------
xeroul
good idea. What do others think?

